# What Else Have I Overlooked?



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought that at least our home place was in pretty good shape, but found out differently this week. We have had a LOT of rain, and our lot is on a steep grade, enough that we had to terrace our gardens to prevent them washing out. 

So, that is done and we have a steep part of the driveway more or less under control with some leftover concrete on the worst part. I have one rain gutter to fix, but years ago I put in storm drains to handle a lot of runoff. I thought we were pretty much okay about rainwater. Not so. 

I dug an emergency ditch to keep water out of our basement today. I wasn't quite finished when we got another inch of rain in about 10 minutes. More due all night. We have had rain for the past several days, once 4" in less than an hour, skipped a day, then 1"+ in half an hour. It flooded around the house faster than it could drain away, and ran into a basement window. I can't vacuum it out of the basement as fast as it ran in the window. Now the window is semi-sealed with MUD, so maybe with the ditch helping, I won't have more flooding in the basement. 

The driveway got some washing of gravel, but so far my quickie terraces in the kitchen garden are holding, and I don't see dirt washing out of it now. I should probably put that patch back in grass and leave it. 

We have more rain predicted every day for the next week, and 90 degree temps. Lots of fun here. The sinkhole in the neighbor's field is backed up into a 2 acre lake, drowning part of the corn in that 40 acre field. We have flash flood warnings all over the south end of Indiana to night. Our daughter's husband has to cross the flood plain North of town to get home from work, but he got home ahead of it. The Muskatatuck River floods there and covers the highway sometimes. 

The dogs were out watching me dig today and lost track of me when I went in the house. They could get into the basement, but stayed out in the rain looking for me. Two VERY WET dogs finally came to the porch when I called, so I had two very LARGE and DRIPPING dogs loving me up when I toweled them off. They don't smell so sweet when they are soaking wet, either! 

The ditch I started will get a storm drain next to the house and a permanent drainpipe buried across the yard when it is weather fit to do that. I need to get busy and deal with 5 wet and disgruntled cats. They all got stuck outside in the rain and are not happy about it.

After a break, I went back out after the last shower slowed down some and dug a bit more, allowing it to drain better. More rain on the way. That lake over the sinkhole next door is growing. I'm wet and cold. Time for dry clothes and something hot to eat! 

This is our home place, fer cryin' out loud! If I overlooked something as basic as too much rain, what ELSE have I forgotten to deal with? Ever wonder about that? When you have been thinking about prepping for a long time, it is easy to think you have thought about all the important stuff, and then you find out the hard way it is not so. 

I HATE to get blindsided!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear what you had to deal with but appreciate you putting it up for everyone to consider. Everyone is guilty of overlooking or just underestimating the potential for some things to happen, some people have just been lucky enough that fate hasn't called them on it yet.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

machinist said:


> I thought that at least our home place was in pretty good shape, but found out differently this week. We have had a LOT of rain, and our lot is on a steep grade, enough that we had to terrace our gardens to prevent them washing out.
> 
> So, that is done and we have a steep part of the driveway more or less under control with some leftover concrete on the worst part. I have one rain gutter to fix, but years ago I put in storm drains to handle a lot of runoff. I thought we were pretty much okay about rainwater. Not so.
> 
> ...


I'm in Indiana as well and this rain is crazy! The area around me is flooded out also. Poor farmers!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Playing in the mud in the rain ain't near as much fun now as it was when we were kids.  Our new land sounds about like your place, kinda steep. Hopefully with your words of warning we can avoid being out in the pouring rain on the business end of a shovel. :2thumb: 

Don't be so hard on yourself, you can't possibly anticipate & prep for everything life throws your way. When you think you are prepared, that seems to be when God shows his sense humor.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I heard that! So far we have been surprised by blizzards, forest fires, flooded roads, plugged sewers, and some other things, but we managed to get through it all. 

What I was particularly concerned about was things like what we might have forgotten to store for emergencies of whatever kind. Something as simple as enough first aid cream, or toothpaste, or whatever. I keep reading here and other places and checking our list, but I am just sure I will hear myself say one day what a dunce I was to have forgotten something. 

We do have tornadoes in this area. Pekin, Indiana that got hit last year is not very far from us. We have our basement for shelter in case of one too close, but I'd rather have a real storm cellar. Earthquakes might be a possible threat, but we are well outside the worst part of the New Madrid Fault area, the closest one. Other threats that are high on our list are economic collapse and the fallout from that. Personal health issues may come up since my wife and I are both age 67 this year. We have addressed all of the above to the best of our ability, but I may always feel a bit insecure that I may have missed something.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Hard to be prepared for everything. Sounds like you're doing all you can. This helps everyone think about areas they may have neglected. Good luck


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've lost count of the times I've suddenly realized I've missed something. Those things you use rarely but when you need them you need them NOW! It's the urgent stuff that is always my downfall... Once I've been through the 'emergency' I'm NEVER going to be caught out by that one, but there is always the next thing.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I know the feeling. I pulled my BOB out of my truck a couple of days ago and put the thing on my back and just took a short walk. Wow was that an eye opening experience. Yesterday I went over to my buddy's store and picked up a pack half the size of the one I had. For one thing my old one's suspension system was terrible but worse i could not handle the weight. The years caught up with me. I thought I could still carry around 80 pounds like I was 30. even the waist belt on the pack had shrunk. GB


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey, all was not lost...You had the shovel...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes! I spent a lot of time last winter fixing up long handled tools. I sanded and varnished handles, replacing those that needed it, polished off rust and painted metal parts. Sharpened what needed it and generally made them as near new as possible. It's nice to go to the shed and just grab a tool and go with it. 

The bad part is being old and stiff, so the ditch work goes slow. 

I did get the 3" pipe and drain fittings today to make this drain permanent. At the moment, I still have some water to vacuum up in the basement.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not to minimize your situation, but at least it was water, last night I killed a 16 inch Copperhead in my kitchen, yup you read it right IN MY KITCHEN. I had opened the front door to let in the evening breeze and I'm guessing that's how he got in. Sorry to highjack your thread Machinist, God I hate snakes.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

camo2460 not a fair comparison, free supper in the kitchen versus flood damage.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

machinist said:


> Yes! I spent a lot of time last winter fixing up long handled tools. I sanded and varnished handles, replacing those that needed it, polished off rust and painted metal parts. Sharpened what needed it and generally made them as near new as possible. It's nice to go to the shed and just grab a tool and go with it.
> 
> The bad part is being old and stiff, so the ditch work goes slow.
> 
> I did get the 3" pipe and drain fittings today to make this drain permanent. At the moment, I still have some water to vacuum up in the basement.


I just wished they made new tools (shovels etc) like they used too... My dad has an old shovel that he had when I was a kid, still uses it, while in the last 8 years I have been through 4 till I got 2 that were fiberglass handles...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You mean "unbreakable" fiberglass handles


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

camo2460,

With 2 dogs and 5 semi-feral cats around here, we don't have ANY snakes. about 10 years ago, I saw a rat try to come across our driveway. He made it about 2 feet before our 2 tomcats were on his ass like a coat of paint. They shredded him on the spot. Yeah, I have some work to keep up with feeding and litter boxes, but we don't have a pest problem other than ants. That will be more effective after the Monsoon season is over. 

+1000 on the old tools. My best handsaw is one Dad bought over 60 years ago. I can still see the "Henry Disston" name etched into the blade, and it cuts like nothing you can buy now in the US.

You can have all the fiberglass handles. I'll stick with Hickory and Ash.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Flyswatters!!! Totally overlooked until I was chasing a fly around the kitchen trying to kill it with a hand towel!! In the event I am keeping the windows opened for cross drafts, their numbers will drastically increase! I guess replacing any torn or missing window screens and installing storm doors with screens should be included too!


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok because of your ages I am bringing this up. I am not doing it to be mean and nasty. But I took care of my mil for over 20 years as she got older and older. And I will be 60 next year. She lived with us till she was 90 with me being her caregiver. 
The one thing you need to really consider getting now are medical things. Like crutches, walkers, high rise toilet seat things. Toilet seat bars, bathtub bars, wheelchairs. All of those kind of things. Get them now while you do not need them. When you need then it is way to late and you will have to pay a lot of money. Oh and do not forget a couple of canes as well. Both the regular ones, and the 4 legged kind. And make sure you can adjust them for different size people. 
If you never need them they are cheap insurance. But if you do need them and have to buy them new they are not cheap. This is yard sale season and they go very cheap this time of the year. 
You might also consider those boot cast things and slings, etc.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

kilagal,

Very good idea! I'm on it. We found crutches at Goodwill Store for 2 bucks a pair and got 3 sizes of ADJUSTABLE ones, so we can fit anybody. The junkyard had a BRAND NEW top quality wheelchair for $20. New it costs over $600. Needed a little cleaning, but not much. Found a nice walker at a flea market for $7, and a 4 footed cane for $3, and got a regular wooden cane for $4.

I haven't been able to find the foam padded plastic splint things or plastic booties yet, but still looking. Have a couple inflatable splints, hemorrhoid whoopee cushion things, and a bunch of the Velcro/elastic braces for wrists, elbows, knees, etc.. I would have more stuff, but nowhere to store it. Those medical items are typically paid for by insurance or Medicare, and THEY won't pay for a USED one, so used stuff is dirt cheap. I have spent less than 100 bucks on the whole pile.

From there I went to work on OTC meds and common first aid items. 

SPARE PARTS
Everything I buy in the way of shop equipment, tools, and many other things we buy the common replacement parts for them as part of the original purchase. No point in having something you KNOW is going to need spark plugs, filters, belts, blades, and whatnot, when you can get that stuff up front. I have bucket full of spare wood handles for shovels, hoes, rakes, axes, sledges and all that, bought cheap at flea markets. Think about the cost of driving to town when you need a part and it is often cheaper to just buy it ahead. 

I keep extra new ends for the garden hose and a patch coupling and clamps. And a spare hose, in case I need a longer reach, or I run over one with the lawn mower. .


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

HomegrownGal said:


> Flyswatters!!! Totally overlooked until I was chasing a fly around the kitchen trying to kill it with a hand towel!! In the event I am keeping the windows opened for cross drafts, their numbers will drastically increase! I guess replacing any torn or missing window screens and installing storm doors with screens should be included too!


Brooms...those from Dollar Trees are better than nothing.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

One thing that occurred to me kind of late was clothespins. We dry clothes on a line outside and have for ages, so it didn't enter my mind until we were running short of clothespins one day. I suppose I COULD whittle them out of sticks, but that would be a slow business.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

IF at all possible, open that little package before buying lots.
I have bought 3 types and only one holds jeans, etc.
No total loss, since I use the little puny ones in the laundry room with my homemade lines there.
NOW, IF I COULD JUST REMEMBER WHERE I BOUGHT THE GOOD ONES!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

machinist said:


> I thought that at least our home place was in pretty good shape, but found out differently this week. We have had a LOT of rain, and our lot is on a steep grade, enough that we had to terrace our gardens to prevent them washing out.
> 
> So, that is done and we have a steep part of the driveway more or less under control with some leftover concrete on the worst part. I have one rain gutter to fix, but years ago I put in storm drains to handle a lot of runoff. I thought we were pretty much okay about rainwater. Not so.
> 
> ...


Do you have a drain field around your house draining towards the lower end of the prorperty?


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Well if we are talking clothes pins don't forget a clothesline as well. I do not use a dryer so also use drying racks in the winter.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

readytogo,

Yes, there is a perimeter drain around the basement but it is overwhelmed due to the yard sloping toward the house on one corner. I have a ditch begun to deal with it, and the pipe and fittings needed. This is getting a permanent cure. 

We set up clotheslines near the wood stove in the sunroom in winter.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Still working on my "tin mansion".I frosted the bottom windows so no one can see in.Taped the floors for priming and painting tomorrow.
That darn tree with the "root suckers" was driving me nuts,soooo I cleaned out everything from under the tree,cut all the sprouts as close as I could to the ground and then sprayed the "heck" out of them with pruning spray. I hope it kills the sprouts...... Next we have to swab the roof to seal it when it gets hot enough...Organized a bunch of preps too


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've had similar flooding problems. We kept improving our ditches and drains till we came up with the right combination. Don't get disheartened if your first try is less than perfect. Have you considered a sump and a sump pump?

To figure out what I forgot I separated my food into two places. The pantry that I eat out of and storage where I get the supplies to restock the pantry. I purchase goods to refill storage. If it is not in storage then I have identified a hole in my preps.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I wouldn't consider a sump pump except as a last resort, since it is important to me to have a DRY basement, especially if the power goes out. I want to work on the causes until it is dry. Just having the ditch started has stopped the inflow for now, so I think I am on the right track. 

There is another, lesser leak that I have been toying with, and think it will respond to the same treatment. It is another low spot that needs drained, and thankfully, it will be a comparatively short ditch.


----------

